# كيفية تجميع طلمبة جاز محرك تويوتا طراز 2l , 3l بالصور و المركب على الهايس



## walidhanna2004 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مرفق ملف PDF يشرح نظرية التشغيل ومرفق ايضا رابط يشرح عملية الفك والتجميع لطلمبة وقود جاز لمحرك تويوتا طراز 2L,3L 
شكرى جزيلا لاعضاء الموقع المتميز الذى يساعد الناس على كل ما يريدوناهو . 
هذا الرابط الخاص بالتجميع والفك 
http://etc.gnarlodious.com/Vanagon/Bosch_Pump/-Rebuild.html


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على ما قدمت اخى
بالتوفيق


----------



## adison2000 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you so much​


----------



## muzammil (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوور أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر وتقدير لك اخي الفاضل على هذا الملف الرائع 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohie (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك ربى كل خيرااا


----------



## zain125 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــرا


----------



## راعي السوزو (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير في الدنيا والآخره


----------



## saad_srs (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nabilelbadawy (8 مارس 2013)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (25 نوفمبر 2014)

thanks


----------

